# Wanted smoked squash recipe



## Slenky (Feb 11, 2003)

I saw one the other day on a thread for smoked fish brine but didn't write it down and can't find it now. Any one have the recipe?
Thanks


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Here ya go. I saw that one too and in fact I have a couple of Acorn Squash in the fridge right now. I might try it this weekend.

Try this recipe:
2 Acorn squash split and seeded
5 cups apple cider
1 tbs brown sugar
1 tbs cinnamon
2 tbs butter/margarine

mix the cider brown sugar and cinnamon together. pour over the squash in a non-reactive container. let it sit in the frig for about 4 hrs. Remove squash from the brine and discard it. Put 1/2 tbs. butter in the center of each of the squash halves and smoke with hickory at about 225 degrees for about two hrs.
Man you won't believe how good this recipe is!!

I love squash and this sounds awesome.

John


----------



## Slenky (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks going to give it a try.


----------

